# Rechnerupgrade

## Necoro

Hey leudings ...

nachdem ich mich schon lange mit meinem alten 750er Duron umherplage und inzwischen fast ausschließlich meinen (Firmen-)Laptop benutze, hab ich mir überlegt, doch mal langsam meinen PC upzugraden. Leider habe ich inzwischen keinen Plan mehr von Hardware/Prozessorleistung etc.pp.

Deshalb frage ich hier einfach mal so in die Runde, was ihr mir so vorschlagen könnt für eine Konstellation  :Smile: 

Als erstes nur der Hinweis: Ich möchte keinen HighEnd-Rechner - habe nich vor darauf großartig zu spielen. Es soll ordentlich mit nem Gentoo funktionieren und hauptsächlich zum Entwickeln (ergo: es sollte Eclipse drauf laufen  :Wink:  ), Surfen und Musik hören genutzt werden  :Smile: 

Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass ich mir sowas in der 2GHz-Größe aneigne, aber ein kurzer Blick bei ebay hat mir gezeigt, dass es alleine von AMD (und so einen will ich  :Wink: ) min 6 Myriaden CPUs gibt, die ~2GHz bringen ^^ ... habe aber keine Ahnung, welcher davon sich wofür eignet  :Wink: 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt (die optimale Konstellation gibt es sowieso nicht) ...

Axo: Ich habe nur vor, ein Upgrade zu fahren (d.h. alles außer Laufwerke und evtl. Netzteil brauch ich neu *noch SD-RAM hab*). Komplettsysteme (sofern sie nicht so in der gleichen Preiskategorie sind) machen keinen Sinn  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also wenn du Leistung und was zum testen haben willst, würde ich dir ein Dual Core 2 Duo mit Asus P5 Deluxe Board empfehlen  :Wink:  Dazu 2048 MB RAM vom GEIL und einem Crossfire System von ATI. Also Karte eignet sich die X1600Pro gut (Preis/Leistung).

LG

Scup

----------

## platinumviper

Das passende Suchwort lautet Aufrüst-PCs, die bestehen normalerweise aus Gehäuse, Motherboard, CPU, Kühler und Speicher. Sieh mal bei https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/index.php?cPath=11 nach, ich war bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit denen, es gibt aber natürlich auch viele andere. Ich würde einen Dual-Core 64-Bitter empfehlen, ob AMD oder Intel ist Geschmackssache, ich bevorzuge z.Z. AMD. Damit bist Du eine ganze Weile auf der sicheren Seite, unabhängig davon, ob Du jetzt oder später auf 64-Bit umsteigen wills. Unter Linux bringt die 2. CPU gerade beim compilieren sehr viel, setz die make-Option -j auf mindestens CPUs*2. Wenn Du Dich nicht gelegentlich mit einem 3D-Spiel "entstressst" spielt die Grafikkarte keine Rolle, ansonsten kommt von den beiden Platzhirschen z.Z. nur nVidia in Frage. [OT]Habe gestern zwei Büro-Hubschrauber (inspiriert durch http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/rc/833d/) für meinen Kollegen und mich bestellt, ich glaube das die schneller enspannen als Spiele, außerdem ist der Akku nach spätestens 10 Minuten leer, dann wird wieder gearbeitet (und der Akku aufgeladen). Wenn sie sich bewähren, gibt es für unsere Mitarbeiter auch welche.[\OT]

Achte beim Kauf auf das Motherboard, ist die CPU austauschbar (bei Billigboards ist sie manchmal eingelötet), wie hoch läßt sich der Speicher ausbauen und ist er im Maximal-Ausbau von allen CPUs direkt ansprechbar, wie viele PCI, PCIe, PCI-X Slots sind vorhanden, wie viele brauchst Du wenn Du Deiner Phantasie freien Lauf läßt? Such beim Hersteller nach einem vergleichbaren, mehrere Jahre alten Board und sieh nach wann das letzte BIOS-Update heraus kam (kann wichtig  sein, wenn Du irgendwann einmal von z.B. einer BlueRayDisk booten musst).

platinumviper

[edit]Bei http://thinkgeek.com gibt's ja viele nette Dinge, was mir fehlt ist eine Binär-Uhr mit 24-Stunden Anzeige, ich will ja schliesslich nicht aus dem Fenster sehen müssen um zu erfahren ob Tag oder Nacht ist, weiss zufällig jemand wo es eine gibt?

P.S.: Meine Frau  heißt nicht Tanja.   :Wink:  [\edit]

----------

## schachti

Ich möchte auch in naher Zukunft aufrüsten, und ich habe mir vorgenommen, jetzt noch ein paar Monate zu warten, bis die aktuellen Intel-Prozessoren billiger werden. Ich war bisher überzeugter AMD-User, aber die neue Prozessorgeneration von Intel ist echt super, wenn man den ganzen Testberichten glaubt (vor allem in Bezug auf das Verhältnis zwischen Leistungsaufnahme (--> Abwärme) und Rechenleistung).

----------

## Necoro

@platinumviper: hey danke ... der link ist gut  :Smile:  ... *mich heute abend mal etwas mehr umsehen werd* ... ob ich mir einen dualcore zuleg weiß ich aber net ... die gehen denn doch ein wenig stärker ins Geld *sich das mal überlegen will*

----------

## Necoro

Also ich tendiere inzwischen dazu, mir statt des Upgrade-PCs eine Dockingstation und eine externe HDD zu kaufen ... und denn weiterhin den Laptop zu nutzen  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

wenn du nicht allzuviel geld hast, dann empfehle ich das folgende setup:

ASRock Dual-VSTA Socket 775 (ca 60)

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (ca 310) oder Intel Pentium D 805 (ca 100)

Ati Radeon X1900XT (ca 250) oder Nvidia Geforce 7900GT (ca 250)

Geil PC6400 2GB (ca 270)

das Board habe ich auch in einem meiner "vielen" rechner und kann es nur empfehlen als stabile günstige alternative zu den teuren asus boards. es ist sogar core 2 duo fähig und unterstützt neben 2 ddr2 auch 2 ddr1 speicher. außerdem kannst du da pci-express oder/und agp karten verwenden.

----------

## franzf

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> ASRock Dual-VSTA Socket 775 (ca 60)
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 (ca 310) oder Intel Pentium D 805 (ca 100)
> 
> Ati Radeon X1900XT (ca 250) oder Nvidia Geforce 7900GT (ca 250)
> ...

 

Ich würde nicht beim MainBoard sparen. Leg da 30-50  drauf. Dafür nimm statt der 7900GT (brauchste nur wenn du ein absoluter HardCore-Gamer bist) und besorg dir eine vernünftige 7600GT, bzw (hab ich hier) ne 6600GT. Das reicht für den Desktop-Betrieb vollkommen. Sogar ut2004 + DOOM3 + Quake4 haben die schon erfolgreich drangsaliert.

Laut Berichten kannst du dir auch den günstigsten Core Duo (~180) einbauen. Das liegt da genau in der Mitte Und soll leistungsmäßig mit den großen der alten Reihe mithalten können.  :Wink: 

Oder einfach mal den DELL-Prospekt wälzen. Da gibts ähnliche Setups fertig gebaut für gutes Geld, wenn du keine Lust hast alles selber zusammen zu stecken.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## slick

 *Necoro_dM wrote:*   

> Ich möchte keinen HighEnd-Rechner - habe nich vor darauf großartig zu spielen. Es soll ordentlich mit nem Gentoo funktionieren und hauptsächlich zum Entwickeln (ergo: es sollte Eclipse drauf laufen  ), Surfen und Musik hören genutzt werden 

 

Also ich finde die genannten Dinge hier vollkommen oversized. Für die genannten Anforderungen reicht ein "normaler" 2 GHz Athlon XP _voll_ aus. Auch würde es hier ein "Billig"-Board tun, als Grafikkarte reicht eine billige (gute) PCI von Ebay. Das kostet dann zusammen erheblich weniger. Wenn man aufs Geld schauen muss wäre das mein Kriterium, ich denke da bekommt man den _kompletten_ "Office-PC" (ohne Monitor) für deutlich unter 400,-.

Wer kauft einen "1000 Euro" Rechner mit PCI-Express und 2 GB Ram zum surfen und bissl Musikhören? Das ist ja so wie auf Quadcore Tetris spielen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Necoro_dM wrote:*   Ich möchte keinen HighEnd-Rechner - habe nich vor darauf großartig zu spielen. Es soll ordentlich mit nem Gentoo funktionieren und hauptsächlich zum Entwickeln (ergo: es sollte Eclipse drauf laufen  ), Surfen und Musik hören genutzt werden  
> 
> Also ich finde die genannten Dinge hier vollkommen oversized. Für die genannten Anforderungen reicht ein "normaler" 2 GHz Athlon XP _voll_ aus. 

 

Volle zustimmung!

Meine empfehlung:

3800+ X2 ~150

Asus M2NPV-MX inkl. VGA ~60

und 1G DDR2 Ram (geil) ~110

das reicht locker ist aber dafür markenware und ist würdig und fähig deinen Duron abzulösen und dich Jahre zu begleiten.

werd ich auch die nächsten Tage bestellen (OK, mehr  RAM, aber das ist eine andere sache)

----------

## Necoro

so ... vor ende des jahres will ich das Kind noch schaukeln  :Smile:  ... kurze Frage: welches ist empfehlenswerter:

der: https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=282&cPath=5_39

oder der: https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=348&cPath=11_48 ?

----------

## bbgermany

Nimm den Pentium-D, der Athlon-XP ist doch schon etwas angestaubt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Grafik:  	Pfeil  	ATI Radeon® X300 based graphics, max. 256 MB shared Memory

 

Das ist doch Mist...

Ich würd da dann was anderes reinbauen...

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grafik: nVidia® GeForce® 6100, max. 256 MB Grafik 2D/3D, Graphics controller shared memory
> 
> 

 

Die ist auch nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.

----------

## Necoro

naja ... die Grakas sind bei beiden mist ^^ ... aber Grakas kann man auch nachträglich kaufen ...

n Kumpel hat mir den Athlon-XP nahe gelegt ... er meint, leistungstechnisch halte sich der Unterschied in Grenzen ^^ ... (und mit 250EUR ist der Rechner auch ok, wenn man ihn in 1,5 Jahren einmottet ;P)

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kannst für 50  mehr ne bessere GraKa direkt einbauen lassen.

Tobi

----------

## Necoro

TurboCache ist aber auch nur shared memory mit schönerem Namen ^^ ... (sagt die c't zu mindestens)

----------

## bbgermany

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> naja ... die Grakas sind bei beiden mist ^^ ... aber Grakas kann man auch nachträglich kaufen ...
> 
> n Kumpel hat mir den Athlon-XP nahe gelegt ... er meint, leistungstechnisch halte sich der Unterschied in Grenzen ^^ ... (und mit 250EUR ist der Rechner auch ok, wenn man ihn in 1,5 Jahren einmottet ;P)

 

also ich habe diesen Pentium-D und vorher hatte ich einen Athlon XP. Also der Leitungsunterschied ist definitiv nicht vernachlässigbar!!!

Außerdem kommt hinzu, dass der Pentium 64bit fähig ist und der Athlon XP nicht. Außerdem ist der Pentium ein Dual-Core, was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> TurboCache ist aber auch nur shared memory mit schönerem Namen ^^ ... (sagt die c't zu mindestens)

 

Nicht ganz.

Die meisten Karten haben dazu eigenen RAM.

Z.b. hat mein Vater eine GeForce 7100TC ... die hat 128MB eigenen Ram Onboard und kann bis zu 512MB erweitert werden durch TC  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   naja ... die Grakas sind bei beiden mist ^^ ... aber Grakas kann man auch nachträglich kaufen ...
> 
> n Kumpel hat mir den Athlon-XP nahe gelegt ... er meint, leistungstechnisch halte sich der Unterschied in Grenzen ^^ ... (und mit 250EUR ist der Rechner auch ok, wenn man ihn in 1,5 Jahren einmottet ;P) 
> 
> also ich habe diesen Pentium-D und vorher hatte ich einen Athlon XP. Also der Leitungsunterschied ist definitiv nicht vernachlässigbar!!!
> ...

 

ok ... die Frage: brauch ich das zum Python-Programmieren, Musik hören und Videos gucken ;P --- (und wenn ich mir deine HW-Liste so angucke bist du ja prinzipiell kein Kostverächter ... T60 ... .... *auch haben will*) ;D

@ConiKost: aha - danke  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> ok ... die Frage: brauch ich das zum Python-Programmieren, Musik hören und Videos gucken ;P --- (und wenn ich mir deine HW-Liste so angucke bist du ja prinzipiell kein Kostverächter ... T60 ... .... *auch haben will*) ;D
> 
> @ConiKost: aha - danke 

 

 :Twisted Evil:  , den T60 musste ich nicht bezahlen, den habe ich von meiner Firma "gesponsort" bekommen. Außerdem hat der nach Rabatten und EK + blablabla nur ca 1300 gekostet  :Wink: 

Aber "back to topic". Ich finde das garnicht so schlecht ohne Ende zu emergen und nebenbei noch Videos ansehen kann OHNE dass das Bild des Videos anfängt zu ruckeln   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> [ok ... die Frage: brauch ich das zum Python-Programmieren, Musik hören und Videos gucken ;P --- 

 

Folgendes durchaus denkbares Szenario:

Du guckst Fußball (oder $SPORT_DES_VERTRAUENS), ist zu langweilig drum machste Ton aus und deinen $MUSIKPLAYER_DES_VERTRAUENS an. Gleichzeitig gibt es ein Update des $DE_DES_VERTRAUENS, welches feste kompiliert werden will. Wenn du jetzt anfängst deine Fenster zu verschieben haste wahrscheinlich ziemliche Aussetzer in Musik oder Bild, wenn du den (schwachbrüstigeren) Single-Core verwendest. Außerdem: allein beim Kompilieren fährst du wahrscheinlich doppelt so schnell  :Wink: 

Wenn du allerdings sagst, du möchtest nur Python programmieren und nach 1 1/2 Jahren den wegschmeißen, weil du jetzt voll in die Spieleprogrammierung (mit OpenGL) einsteigst, geht das natürlich i.O.  :Wink: 

Im übrigen hab ich mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren meinen jetzigen PC zugelegt mit dem Augenmerk auf "möglichst lange glücklich sein", und ich bin es tatsächlich immer noch, und werd es noch länger sein (einzig mein Mainboard-Lüfter ist mir zu laut, aber naja...)

Wenn du den nur so kurze Zeit haben willst, tuts wahrscheinlich auch einer für 150€...  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## bbgermany

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Im übrigen hab ich mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren meinen jetzigen PC zugelegt mit dem Augenmerk auf "möglichst lange glücklich sein", und ich bin es tatsächlich immer noch, und werd es noch länger sein (einzig mein Mainboard-Lüfter ist mir zu laut, aber naja...)

 

Nimmst du das hier: Kühler sollte in 99% aller Fälle passen und für genug Kühlung sorgen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Nimmst du das hier: Kühler sollte in 99% aller Fälle passen und für genug Kühlung sorgen 

 

Sollte: ja. Wollte: ja. Könnte: nein   :Crying or Very sad: 

Da ist nämich meine GraKa im Weg. Totaler Mist...

Ich weiß nicht wer so ne Kacke (MainBoard) konstruiert... naja, doch, bei mir war es Asus.

Aber trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Also ich hab mich entschieden:

ich nehm einen Aufrüstrechner mit einem Pentium-D-820 mit einem Gig RAM. Ferner kaufe ich mir dann bei ebay noch eine GeForce7300GS oder so  :Smile:  (und nen TFT ;P)

----------

## bbgermany

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Nimmst du das hier: Kühler sollte in 99% aller Fälle passen und für genug Kühlung sorgen  
> 
> Sollte: ja. Wollte: ja. Könnte: nein  
> 
> Da ist nämich meine GraKa im Weg. Totaler Mist...
> ...

 

das habe ich ja noch nie erlebt, aber naja, asus  :Wink:  ich erinnere mich an meine letzte windows installation auf nem p5wd2-e premium  :Very Happy:  30h lassen grüßen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Necoro

So ... der Rechner ist da -- und ich bemerke was komisches: er hat jetzt 2x2,8GHz - die compile-Zeiten liegen aber gleichauf oder sogar über denen bei meinem 1,6GHz-Laptop ... warum um alles in der Welt ist das so??

----------

## a.forlorn

x86 oder amd64?

----------

## b3cks

Die MAKEOPTS in der /etc/make.conf angepasst?

----------

## Erdie

Bevor Du zuviel Geld ausgibst, schau nochmal hier:

http://www.tigersoft.de/shop/rubrik/516/Aufruestkits

ich habe das Kit für 149 Euro meiner Freundin spendiert und ihren Athlon XP aufpoliert. Das Teil rennt super und der Kühler ist sehr leise. Alles in allem ein Erfolg für wenig Geld. In punkto Garantie habe ich  mit tigersoft auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die verkaufen Rechern mit und ohne Windows (was ja mal ein Thema hier) und auch Notebooks als Barebone Systeme.

Nein ich bin kein Mitarbieter bei Tigersoft und mit keinem dort verwandt, ich bin nur guter Kunde dort .. :Wink: 

-Erdie

EDIT: Ohh ich war zu spät, na dann

----------

## Necoro

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> x86 oder amd64?

 

amd64

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Die MAKEOPTS in der /etc/make.conf angepasst?

 

japp - "-j3" ...

also der gcc hat 45 minuten länger gebraucht - und die glibc mit 48 min auch mehr als doppelt solange ... das macht mir echt Sorgen Oo

----------

## franzf

Komisch komisch...

Denkst du das liegt an der CPU? Stress die mal richtig (hier im Forum werden öfters nette Utilities dafür erwähnt).

Ansonsten:

Kann es sein dass du zu wenig RAM hast, und dadurch bei großen Sachen viel geswappt werden muss? (schließ ich ein bissl aus).

Oder ist die Fesplatte zu langsam? Das hatt ich auch schon mal.

Arbeitet die CPU wirklich mit voller Leistung? Schau mal Bios / Kernel ob wirklich alles passt.

Das darf eigentlich wirklich nicht sein. Kann man sich über so was beim Händler beschweren? Denn wenn diese CPU langsamer läuft als das Ding in deinem Lappy, stimmt sicher irgendetwas nicht...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Necoro

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kann es sein dass du zu wenig RAM hast, und dadurch bei großen Sachen viel geswappt werden muss? (schließ ich ein bissl aus).

 

Laptop und Rechner haben beide 1GB ... sollte also nicht das Problem sein

 *Quote:*   

> Oder ist die Fesplatte zu langsam? Das hatt ich auch schon mal.

 

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht ... also die schnellsten sind es nicht ... aber: die Kompilierung findet in einer Ramdisk statt - insofern sollten sie nicht wirklich beteiligt sein

 *Quote:*   

> Arbeitet die CPU wirklich mit voller Leistung? Schau mal Bios / Kernel ob wirklich alles passt.

 

Ich schau mal  :Smile:  ... Danke für die Hinweise

----------

